# Problem mit Windows...



## Shadistar (2. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich wollte unter den benutzerkonten einstellungen auf meinem rechner die "schnelle benutzerwechslung" -aktion freischalten, doch ich konnte dies nicht machen, da sie von einer datei deaktviert wird... "MrvGINA.dll" diese liegt im ordner C:/Wondows/system32. Nun weiß ich nicht ob diese wichtig oder eher unwichtig ist? und ich kann sie auch irgendwie nicht löschen?^^

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?^^

Hoffe um schnelle hilfreiche antworten^^

Mfg ShadiI


----------



## Melrakal (2. Mai 2007)

also für mich liest sich das wie ein Progrämmchen/Virus, den du dir irgendwo geholt hast ^^ Mal im Taskplaner geschaut, ob dort ein Programm gleichen Namens läuft?

BTW: Gehört eher in den "PC-Technik"-Bereich *verschieb*

Gruß
Mel


----------



## Shadistar (2. Mai 2007)

habe gerade antivir laufen lassen, also ein virus ist da nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

jezt muss ich nurnoch ne lösung finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: im Taskplaner leuft das nicht...

also ist es wohl ein normales programm, aber ist es wichtig oder kann man es ohne bedenken löschen... ist schreibgeschüzt


----------



## Melrakal (2. Mai 2007)

http://forums.majorgeeks.com/showthread.php?t=88820

Laut dem Foreneintrag ists n Problem mit den Netgear-Treibern, die die schnelle User-Abmeldung deaktivieren. Probier es mal mit den Treibern von der CD (sollten es die nicht schon sein ^^).

Zumindest weisst du nun, wo der Hund begraben liegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Google benutzen wirkt manchmal wunder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Mel

PS: Hier beschreibt jemand, wie er den Treiber ausgetrickst hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Probiers aus (auf eigene Gefahr).


----------



## Shadistar (2. Mai 2007)

Ok thx!^^

kapier ich aber nich so ganz wie der das beshcreibt^^


----------



## Melrakal (2. Mai 2007)

Ok, ich erklärs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



du gehst auf

Start -> Ausführen -> tippst regedit ein und drückst Enter
Wenn sich der Registrierungseditor öffnet, hast du da wie im Browser mehrere "Verzeichnisse". Im Strang HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE
klickst du dich bis /Software/Microsoft/Windows NT/Current Version/WINLOGON durch, und im "Verzeichnis" WINLOGON löschst du den Eintrag GINAdll.

Das wars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danach "sollte" es gehen (wie gesagt, auf eigene Gefahr)


----------



## Shadistar (2. Mai 2007)

jo klappt =)


Dank dir^^   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melrakal (2. Mai 2007)

*Gute Tat für heute abhak*

nix zu danken ^^

Gruß
Mel


----------



## Baldruin (1. November 2008)

Super das hat geklappt !!

Klasse !! *freu*


----------

